# W przeciągu jednego tygodnia



## audiolaik

Witam,

W dzisiejszym wydaniu Gazety Wyborczej znalazłem komentarz Mariusza Szczygła do artykułu dotyczącego zjawiska kupowania używanej odzieży. Oto dokładny cytat:



> Otóż nie mówi się i nie pisze "w przeciągu jednego tygdnia", bo w przeciągu to można sie tylko przeziębić.


 
Chociaż w pełni się zgadzam z wymienionymi konsekwencjami przebywania w przeciągu, co może się skończyć nie tylko katarem ale również może nieźle człowiekiem "wykręcić", lecz zastanawiam się czy jest to naprawdę poważny błąd językowy. Na podstawie tego co czytam i słucham to jest to zwrot nagminnie używany zarówno w piśmie jak i w mowie. Jeżeli jednak jest to błąd, to czy już tak spowszedniał, że ludzie tego nie zauważają?


Pozdrawiam

Audiolaik


----------



## majlo

Ja sam mówię raczej "w ciągu tygodnia", ale nie sądzę, żeby to był poważny błąd albo żeby to był w ogóle błąd, zwłaszcza że kiedyś się tak mówiło i było to poprawne.


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> Ja sam mówię raczej "w ciągu tygodnia", ale nie sądzę, żeby to był poważny błąd albo żeby to był w ogóle błąd, zwłaszcza że kiedyś się tak mówiło i było to poprawne.


 
Dzięki majlo za odpowiedź. Z drugiej strony nie podejrzewam, żeby Mariusz Szczygieł był "słaby" z polskiego.  Czyżby był to przykład puryzmu językowego?


----------



## esatie

Pewnie, że puryzm, Pan Szczygieł chciał kogoś uszczypnąć, ale chyba mu nie wyszło. Przeciągiem dawniej nazywano "odcinek czasu", więc wyrażenie ma związek z określeniem trwania.
Częściej jednak można usłyszeć "w ciągu" i osobiście wolę tę wersję, milsza dla uszu;-) 
Wątpliwości rozwiewa prof. Bańko: http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=2545


----------



## Faycelina

esatie said:


> Wątpliwości rozwiewa prof. Bańko: http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=2545



Też chciałam zasięgnąć opinii w poradni  Osobiście używam raczej "w ciągu", ale chyba "przeciągi" też mi się zdarzają. Pewnie dlatego, że są tak powszechne, że nie gryzą w uszy jak "cofać do tyłu" czy "w cudzysłowiu".


----------



## audiolaik

esatie said:


> Pewnie, że puryzm, Pan Szczygieł chciał kogoś uszczypnąć, ale chyba mu nie wyszło. Przeciągiem dawniej nazywano "odcinek czasu", więc wyrażenie ma związek z określeniem trwania.
> Częściej jednak można usłyszeć "w ciągu" i osobiście wolę tę wersję, milsza dla uszu;-)
> Wątpliwości rozwiewa prof. Bańko: http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=2545


 
Witam,

Skoro szacowny pan profesor twierdzi, iż jest to forma dopuszczalna i poprawna, wiec nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak podziękować za pomoc.

(Pamiętaj o teście w przyszłym tygodniu!)


----------



## Agiii

To nie jest zaden blad. Spojrz jak czesto uzywa tego sama "Wyborcza".

"W ciagu" daje tylko nieznacznie wiecej trafien na gazecie.pl.


----------



## majlo

Czemu "sama" Wyborcza? Oni akurat nie stanowią żadnego autorytetu pod tym względem.


----------



## Agiii

majlo said:


> Czemu "sama" Wyborcza? Oni akurat nie stanowią żadnego autorytetu pod tym względem.



Czeste uzycie slowa w jezyku dziennikarskim nie stanowi zadnego wyznacznika? To co jest wedlug ciebie wyznacznikiem standardu jezykowego?


----------



## esatie

Częste używanie jakiegoś słowa przez dziennikarzy nie czyni go poprawnym, gdyby tak było żylibyśmy w świecie absurdu.  (_A propos_, polecam wsłuchanie się w język komentatorów sportowych, inwencja twórcza porażająca). 

Kryterium "autorytetu kulturalnego" jest jednym z wielu, które pozwalają określić, czy dane wyrażenie jest poprawne. Opiera się na wierze (o, naiwności!), że "inteligencja humanistyczna", politycy, osoby publiczne dbają o używanie poprawnej polszczyzny. 
A czy zawsze dbają? 

Język współczesnych mediów jest specyficzny i nie jest żadną wyrocznią, czasami nawet utrwala dziwne zwyczaje językowe, od drobiazgów, niepoprawnych zapisów skrótów po egzotyczną odmianę niektórych wyrazów


----------



## esatie

Jednym słowem, może nawet dwoma:bądźmy czujni.


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Postanowiłem napisać do pana Mariusza i oto co otrzymałem w odpowiedzi (postaram się to jakoś ładnie sparafrazować):

Pan Mariusz przyznaje, że piszę się i mówi "w przeciągu jednego tygodnia", lecz posługiwanie się nim w pewien sposób automatycznie charakteryzuje daną osobę (" nie ma wyczucia języka, a może nawet kultury literackiej"). Według Wielkiego słownika poprawnej polszcyzny PWN z 2004 roku, pisze pan Mariusz, wyrażenie "przeciąg" należy do kategorii słów urzedowych, i zarazem dodaje, iż zalecane jest używanie słowa "w ciągu". Na koniec pan Mariusz zaznacza, iż użycie tego zwrotu w danym artykule jest niestosowne z racji odmienności stylów. Pan Mariusz również odniósł się do zarzutu, iż sama Gazeta używa tego zwrotu.



> Wiem, że ”sama Wyborcza” używa tego określenia. Cóż... redaktorów u nas jak mrówków. Moje ucho tego nie przepuszcza (na moich dyżurach).



Pozdrawiam

Audiolaik

PS Serdecznie dziękuję panu Mariuszowi za wyjaśnienia.


----------



## majlo

Agiii said:


> To co jest wedlug ciebie wyznacznikiem standardu jezykowego?



Rzetelni użytkownicy języka polskiego. 

Gwoli jasności, nie wiem, jak sytuacja się ma ze standardową wyborczą, bo jej nie kupuję, ale czytam czasami internetowe wydanie i prawie zawsze znajdzie się jakiś kwiatek. Poza tym, polecam blog MiskiDoMleka.


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> Rzetelni użytkownicy języka polskiego.
> 
> Gwoli jasności, nie wiem, jak sytuacja się ma ze standardową wyborczą, bo jej nie kupuję, ale czytam czasami internetowe wydanie i prawie zawsze znajdzie się jakiś kwiatek. Poza tym, polecam blog MiskiDoMleka.



Zgadzam się, iż to rzetelni użytkownicy wyznaczają pewne standardy. Z drugiej strony, każdy może określać siebie samego słowem "rzetelny".

Co do kwiatków...wszędzie można znaleźć błędy: w książkach (np do nauki angielskiego) czy nawet słownikach. Wybacz, ale jakkolwiek ocenia się GW to jest to największa gazeta codzienna w tym "cudownym" kraju i (nie)stety wyznacza pewne standardy. Czytam regularnie wydania papierowe i mam czasami ogromne zastrzeżenia co do zawartości itd. Jednakże, nie jestem dziennikarzem i nie znam się na tym, wydając gazetę codziennie, (chyba) nie sposób uniknąć błędów, co zresztą przyznał pan Mariusz. 

Przypomina mi się wypowiedź byłego dziennikarza GW Roberta Leszczyńskiego, który odchodząc z redakcji (po konflikcie - o ile pamietam poszło o Jarocin) sam stwierdził, iż praca tam oznacza pracę w najwyższej lidze, na najwyższym poziomie. 

Pewnie niedługo się okaże, że wzorce wyznacza Gość Niedzielny...


----------



## Agiii

esatie said:


> Częste używanie jakiegoś słowa przez dziennikarzy nie czyni go poprawnym, gdyby tak było żylibyśmy w świecie absurdu.
> 
> ...
> 
> Język współczesnych mediów jest specyficzny i nie jest żadną wyrocznią, czasami nawet utrwala dziwne zwyczaje językowe, od drobiazgów, niepoprawnych zapisów skrótów po egzotyczną odmianę niektórych wyrazów




Masz jakieś argumenty za tym absurdem, czy uważasz, że samo słowo absurd jest argumentem?

Radziłabym wygooglować termin "korpus tekstów", ew. poszukać go na internetowych stronach PWN. I wydedukować do czego jest stosowany. Wyszukanie "korpusu tekstów" w kontekście "słowników" może pomóc.

Ja też mam wrażenie, że ziemia jest płaska. Mimo wszystko istnieją dowody, że nie jest.


----------



## Faycelina

Hej, skąd tu tyle jadu?
Ja również uważam, że media nie są żadnym wyznacznikiem poprawnej polszczyzny. Owszem, istnieją dziennikarze i redaktorzy wyedukowani i przywiązujący wagę do swojego języka (mówionego i pisanego). Ale spójrzmy jak wielu tego nie robi. Jak wiele razy możemy znaleźć "kwiatki" w popularnych gazetach, pismach itd. I nie mówię tu o brukowcach typu "Fakt" czy "Życie na Gorąco", bo tego aż strach czytać. Lecz Newsweek, Wprost, Wyborcza - te i inne poważniejsze pisadła - zawierają w sobie zabawne (?) odmiany, spolszczenia i tym podobne.
Jako przykład podam ostatnio wyczytaną *predyktywność*. Domyślam się, że chodzi o przewidywalność (od angielskiego _predict)_. Ale czy my mamy takie słowo? 
Otóż Słownik Języka Polskiego na to nie wskazuje http://www.sjp.pl/predyktywno%B6%E6 , http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=predyktywno%B6%E6 
Czyli można było użyć starej polskiej przewidywalności.

Zatem jak to powiedział mój przedmówca: 





esatie said:


> bądźmy czujni


----------



## majlo

Audiolaik, to oczywiste, że każdy popełnia błędy. Z tym że jedni popełniają je rzadziej, a inni częściej. Redaktorom Gazety zdarza się to stosunkowo często. Tyle.


----------



## esatie

Agiii said:


> Masz jakieś argumenty za tym absurdem, czy uważasz, że samo słowo absurd jest argumentem?
> 
> Radziłabym wygooglować termin "korpus tekstów", ew. poszukać go na internetowych stronach PWN. I wydedukować do czego jest stosowany. Wyszukanie "korpusu tekstów" w kontekście "słowników" może pomóc.
> 
> Ja też mam wrażenie, że ziemia jest płaska. Mimo wszystko istnieją dowody, że nie jest.



Z Korpusem znamy się całkiem nieźle Pomaga w wyznaczeniu znaczeń słów, bo pokazuje w jakich połączeniach występuje dane słowo i  jak często dane słowo jest w ten sposób używane.  Nie zawsze jest to wyznacznik poprawności, bo z założenia korpus ma być reprezentatywny dla języka, więc nie ma żadnego filtru stosowanego przy wyborze tekstów, które na niego się składają. 
Co do słowników:  w niektórych starciach z korpusem wygrywa, http://korpus.pwn.pl/poprawnosc.php, zresztą korpus i słownik mają trochę inne cele.

A dlaczego absurd? To tylko moja skromna opinia Bo nikt nie ma monopolu na poprawność. Co by było gdyby czytelnicy Polski Ludowej poszukiwali poprawności w gazetach? Trzeba mieć dystans, i tyle.


----------



## ryba

Agiii said:


> Czeste uzycie slowa w jezyku dziennikarskim nie stanowi zadnego wyznacznika?


Nie stanowi i (o zgrozo!) nie powinno nim nigdy być. A że wielu uważa to co pisze się w gazetach (i "Gazetach"...) za wyrocznię to tylko przyczynia się do propagowania ogromnej liczby karygodnych błędów językowych i, często nieświadomie (zarówno ze strony autora jak odbiorcy), utrwala w polszczyźnie pleonazmy i absurdy rodem z komunistycznej nowomowy, które, gdyby nie media, dawno by już wyginęły.

Jak chodzi zaś o samo sformułowanie, _w ciągu_ brzmi naturalniej niż _w przeciągu_, i ta ostatnia wersja należy do rejestrów raczej formalnych niż potocznych. W żadnym razie nie jest niepoprawna, chyba że ktoś używa jej w kontekście nie _stricte_ formalnym, gdzie najczęściej jest błędem stylistycznym i może nosić znamiona językowego "pseudointelektualizmu". To zaplanowałem napisać wchodząc w ten temat; dziękuję bardzo za link i za konsultację!

PS: Audiolaik, masz 2222 posty.


----------



## Ben Jamin

audiolaik said:


> Witam,
> 
> Skoro szacowny pan profesor twierdzi, iż jest to forma dopuszczalna i poprawna, wiec nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak podziękować za pomoc.
> 
> (Pamiętaj o teście w przyszłym tygodniu!)


 
Profesor nie ma monopolu na rację. W tym wypadku nie ma racji. 
 
Sformułowanie: „Informacja zostanie umieszczona w przeciągu trzech dni” jest niejednoznaczne, i zastosowanie „przeciągu” niewłaściwe. Nie wiadomo, czy informacja będzie dostępna przez trzy dni, czy też jej umieszczenie zajmie trzy dni. O wiele lepiej byłoby napisać „Informacja zostanie udostępniona/podana przed upływem trzech dni”.
Poza tym: „w przeciągu” to typowy przykład sztywnej nowomowy biurokratycznej (_officialese_). W normalnym języku potocznym i literackim o wiele lepsze jest „w ciągu”, pod warunkiem, że mówimy o czymś co będzie trwało/przebiegało w czasie.


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> Audiolaik, to oczywiste, że każdy popełnia błędy. Z tym że jedni popełniają je rzadziej, a inni częściej. Redaktorom Gazety zdarza się to stosunkowo często. Tyle.


 
Zgadzam się, z Tobą w 100%, co jednak nie powinno degradować pozycji GW na rynku prasy, i co za tym idzie jej wpływu na język polski. 



ryba said:


> Nie stanowi i (o zgrozo!) nie powinno nim nigdy być. A że wielu uważa to co pisze się w gazetach (i "Gazetach"...) za wyrocznię to tylko przyczynia się do propagowania ogromnej liczby karygodnych błędów językowych i, często nieświadomie (zarówno ze strony autora jak odbiorcy), utrwala w polszczyźnie pleonazmy i absurdy rodem z komunistycznej nowomowy, które, gdyby nie media, dawno by już wyginęły.


 
Ale nikt nie twierdzi, że jakakolwiek gazeta ma monopol na poprawność i wyznaczanie "jedynego słusznego kierunku". Myślę, że ten problem dotyczy większości gazet na całym świecie. Zgadzam się, również z opinią, iż język mediów jest (lub bywa) "innym" językiem. Poza tym, ktoś te teksty czyta przed publikacją, i zapewnie są (a przynajmniej powinny być) to osoby wykszałcone w posługiwaniu się danym językiem (np absolwenci polonistyki). Może tutaj leży problem... (Audio schował się na chwilę w łazience, żeby przeczekać atak rozwścieczonych polonistów)



ryba said:


> Jak chodzi zaś o samo sformułowanie, _w ciągu_ brzmi naturalniej niż _w przeciągu_, i ta ostatnia wersja należy do rejestrów raczej formalnych niż potocznych. W żadnym razie nie jest niepoprawna, chyba że ktoś używa jej w kontekście nie _stricte_ formalnym, gdzie najczęściej jest błędem stylistycznym i może nosić znamiona językowego "pseudointelektualizmu".


 
Myślę, że pan Mariusz precyzyjnie umotywował swoje sformułowanie na temat niezgodności stylów.



ryba said:


> PS: Audiolaik, masz 2222 posty.


 
Już nie.



Ben Jamin said:


> Profesor nie ma monopolu na rację. W tym wypadku nie ma racji.
> 
> Sformułowanie: „Informacja zostanie umieszczona w przeciągu trzech dni” jest niejednoznaczne, i zastosowanie „przeciągu” niewłaściwe. Nie wiadomo, czy informacja będzie dostępna przez trzy dni, czy też jej umieszczenie zajmie trzy dni. O wiele lepiej byłoby napisać „Informacja zostanie udostępniona/podana przed upływem trzech dni”.
> Poza tym: „w przeciągu” to typowy przykład sztywnej nowomowy biurokratycznej (_officialese_). W normalnym języku potocznym i literackim o wiele lepsze jest „w ciągu”, pod warunkiem, że mówimy o czymś co będzie trwało/przebiegało w czasie.


 
Nie czuję się intelektualnie mocny, żeby podważać opinię profesora...Masz rację, brzmi to niejednoznacznie, lecz taka to już chyba jest natura języka biurokracji.

Audiolaik


----------



## ryba

audiolaik said:


> Myślę, że pan Mariusz precyzyjnie umotywował  swoje sformułowanie na temat niezgodności stylów.


Ja też.



Ben Jamin said:


> Sformułowanie: „Informacja zostanie umieszczona w przeciągu trzech dni” jest niejednoznaczne, i zastosowanie „przeciągu” niewłaściwe. Nie wiadomo, czy informacja będzie dostępna przez trzy dni, czy też jej umieszczenie zajmie trzy dni.


Tak jak zgadzam się z resztą komentarza, tak z tym akurat nie. Owszem, wiadomo, że nie chodzi o to, że wiadomość będzie "dostępna przez trzy dni". Wiadomo głównie dzięki czasownikowi _zostać_: „Informacja zostanie umieszczona w  przeciągu trzech dni”.

Wiadomo również, że nie chodzi o to, że "jej umieszczenie zajmie trzy dni". To z kolei dzięki formie _umieszczona_ (przecież autor zdania [?] nie mówi _będzie_ _umieszczana_): Informacja zostanie umieszczona w  przeciągu trzech dni”.

PS: Ja bym powiedział _zamieszczona_ raczej niż _umieszczona_ (zwłaszcza jeżeli chodzi o podawanie jej w gazecie).

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## majlo

Właśnie miałem napisać to, co ryba. Dla mnie  „Informacja zostanie umieszczona w przeciągu trzech dni” nie pozostawia pola do interpretacji i znaczy ni mniej, nie więcej, że dziś, jutro albo pojutrze informacja zostanie umieszczona. Co od poprawności: chyba jednak zawierzę p. Bańko.


----------



## BarraRaBarra

Też nie mam wątpliwości o co chodzi.


----------



## kknd

co do _predykatywności_, to w żargonie językoznawczym jest to cecha części mowy (tzn. _predykatywna część mowy_; w polskim wyłącznie czasownik).


----------

